# darwine



## romac (1 Janvier 2006)

quelqu'un pourrait m'aider pour darwine le projet qui permùet de faire tourner des logiciels pc sur mac merci.


----------



## supermoquette (1 Janvier 2006)

Va sur leur site et si tu lis tout tu verras qu'il te sert à rien...


----------



## romac (1 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Va sur leur site et si tu lis tout tu verras qu'il te sert à rien...



il saert a quoi alors!
J'ai compris qu'il émulé les logiciels windows je me trompe?


----------



## supermoquette (1 Janvier 2006)

oui mais la version ppc n'a pas encore d'émulatuer x386 

Il y a deux chose : le processeur à émuler et les api win32 de windows, il ne fait que le deuxième.



			
				Darwine FAQ a dit:
			
		

> *Is the Darwin/Mac OS X release of Wine currently able to run Windows executable (.exe)?
> *
> No. We are currently working on integrating an x86 emulator in wine in order to run Win32 exe on a PowerPC Box. But on Darwin-x86 a Win32 .exe should run within wine with a limited effort.


----------

